
Open source licensing needs to grow up already - ohjeez
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3020258/open-source-tools/open-source-licensing-needs-to-grow-up-already.html
======
taylodl
Apache and FSF have two completely different and divergent goals and it's not
constructive to call them immature for that being so. The author is also vague
about what Open Source has won - what has been won, exactly? As far as I'm
concerned the adoption and proliferation of Apache licensing is a loss to the
community because I'm philosophically aligned with the GPL, but the Apache
folks feel differently _and they have the right to do so._ Finally, you _can_
mix components of the two licenses together, so long as the end result is GPL
licensed! ;)

